# tip hello



## TJones491 (May 16, 2017)

Hey guys! It's me, Tyrene. You will see because I really don't know very much about company however, me via a long way. I'm not going to get frustrated and I am hoping to discover a whole lot here. I've got a company service which individuals are willing to pay me for, but I actually can't manage to spend for some one to run my company. Here are something that I'm looking for help with and I understand that I will not be be able to get help with everything all in one single place so I'm joining lots of business forums that are small centered on a list that I was given by my cousin.


Additionally what is the best method to collect payment? At this time I'm simply collecting check or money. Doesn't that cost money, although clearly like I really could accept credit card payments, I would really like to appear? I've not had a bankaccount for company before and I do not want a Wells Fargo to nickel-and-dime me like they do when my my own account drops a little short.


Nicely that's me and I'm thrilled to begin learning. Thanks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TJones491 said:


> Hey guys! It's me, Tyrene. You will see because I really don't know very much about company however, me via a long way. I'm not going to get frustrated and I am hoping to discover a whole lot here. I've got a company service which individuals are willing to pay me for, but I actually can't manage to spend for some one to run my company. Here are something that I'm looking for help with and I understand that I will not be be able to get help with everything all in one single place so I'm joining lots of business forums that are small centered on a list that I was given by my cousin.
> 
> Additionally what is the best method to collect payment? At this time I'm simply collecting check or money. Doesn't that cost money, although clearly like I really could accept credit card payments, I would really like to appear? I've not had a bankaccount for company before and I do not want a Wells Fargo to nickel-and-dime me like they do when my my own account drops a little short.
> 
> Nicely that's me and I'm thrilled to begin learning. Thanks!


Only do business in cash, gold, or opiates.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Sheckles are the greatest currency after food stamps. Good luck.


----------

